# Etherial 9 string custom carbon fiber guitar



## NaYoN

Hey guys,

I'm getting a custom 9 string from Etherial! Here is some information:







And here's my band, Carthage, using 9 strings.



I'll post updates in this thread as I get them from Etherial.


----------



## Atomshipped

Tron Guitar

Looks awesome


----------



## MikeH

So awesome.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Dang that looks awesome.


----------



## NaYoN

Atomshipped said:


> Tron Guitar
> 
> Looks awesome



Yep, that's what I was going for!


----------



## XEN

Very sick!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Wow!!


----------



## TankJon666

Saw this on facebook ..jizzed pants ...see it again on SS ...jizzed pants again.

Those Etherial guys build some super sick guitars. Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY




----------



## shawnperolis

This is amazing... I wish everything was made out of carbon fiber.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Looks cool, but do pictures exist of their finished builds?


----------



## NaYoN

MF_Kitten said:


> Looks cool, but do pictures exist of their finished builds?



Etherial has placed an order for the parts, I will update this thread with info as it becomes available.


----------



## ShiftKey

Thread subscribed to, look forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Hollowway

What's the word on the quality of these? They definitely look unique, but looking at them up close it looks like they're a little rough around the edges, finish wise. I know someone on here has one, and they did one for Sarah Longfield, but that's it.


----------



## NaYoN

Hollowway said:


> What's the word on the quality of these? They definitely look unique, but looking at them up close it looks like they're a little rough around the edges, finish wise. I know someone on here has one, and they did one for Sarah Longfield, but that's it.



I guess we'll see! Sarah's guitar looks awesome though.


----------



## Splinterhead

I'm anxious to see some progress pics! Looks like its gonna kill


----------



## luca9583

NaYoN said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my band, Carthage, using 9 strings.



What scale length and string gauge are you using for the low Ab0 on this recording? And what bass scale length are you going for on your custom 9 string?


----------



## NaYoN

luca9583 said:


> What scale length and string gauge are you using for the low Ab0 on this recording? And what bass scale length are you going for on your custom 9 string?



The video in the OP was recorded with an Agile Intrepid 928 prototype and an Agile Interceptor pro 927. I use these as strings: Labella HRS 90 9 String Guitar Set - RondoMusic.com

The custom will have a fan from 27.5 inches to 26 inches.


----------



## luca9583

NaYoN said:


> The video in the OP was recorded with an Agile Intrepid 928 prototype and an Agile Interceptor pro 927. I use these as strings: Labella HRS 90 9 String Guitar Set - RondoMusic.com
> 
> The custom will have a fan from 27.5 inches to 26 inches.



Interesting, and very cool that you guys are tuning that low 

Just a couple of thoughts:

- With a 27.5" scale length, fretted notes on the low Ab0 string will not intonate..have you guys considered longer scale lengths and a wider fan like 27-30" maybe?

- If you are going with fanned frets, why is the bridge itself not angled (with individual bridges for each string) to accomodate the fan for correct intonation?


----------



## NaYoN

luca9583 said:


> Interesting, and very cool that you guys are tuning that low
> 
> Just a couple of thoughts:
> 
> - With a 27.5" scale length, fretted notes on the low Ab0 string will not intonate..have you guys considered longer scale lengths and a wider fan like 27-30" maybe?
> 
> - If you are going with fanned frets, why is the bridge itself not angled (with individual bridges for each string) to accomodate the fan for correct intonation?



- We've learned how to intonate with that scale length, as you can hear.

- Kahler fanned bridges are attached straight but then the piece that holds each string can be slided back and forth to achieve a fan.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Why not go abm saddles and go with a wider fan?


----------



## tuneinrecords

Fackin A! That guitar is straight out of a sci-fi movie. Very cool!


----------



## NaYoN

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Why not go abm saddles and go with a wider fan?



Having played a 30 inch, I find it to be unplayable, I'm comfortable at 27ish.




tuneinrecords said:


> Fackin A! That guitar is straight out of a sci-fi movie. Very cool!




TRON: Legacy, to be specific.


----------



## Cappleton23

i can NOT wait to see the finished product holy shit


----------



## JStraitiff

Haha i was going to say tron edition but everyone beat me to it. You should do inlays with electroluminescent strips so its really tron like.


----------



## theo

yeah this is pretty sweet, what will you be tuning it to?


----------



## MetalBuddah

theo said:


> yeah this is pretty sweet, what will you be tuning it to?



Tuning for them is Ab - Eb - Ab - Eb- Ab - Db- Gb - Bb - Eb

Completely mental tuning, but from what I have heard while chillin with the guys in Carthage at Tre Watson's place...it sounds so great.


----------



## NaYoN

MetalBuddah said:


> Tuning for them is Ab - Eb - Ab - Eb- Ab - Db- Gb - Bb - Eb
> 
> Completely mental tuning, but from what I have heard while chillin with the guys in Carthage at Tre Watson's place...it sounds so great.



Yeah while I was fooling around with my 9 string, I thought: "What if I take our 7 string tuning, and add an extra octave below it?" and then we did it, and you can hear the results in the video!

It seemed very silly and implausible at first, but we made it work.


----------



## Hollowway

Wait, so you're tuning to Ab0 at 27"? What string are you using on there? It must be huge.


----------



## Xiphos7

I have one from etherial, quality is great, despite a bit of speckling on the inlay work
Hope yours is awesome too OP


----------



## hiltz171jim

That looks fucking awesome...... sweet how the red changes to yellow. And I don't know if I'm the only one to notice, or if it's supposed to be this way but your username is NaYoN, but the picture says Noyan?


----------



## Divinehippie

wow can't wait to see that finished for sure! scale length seems a bit short but whatever floats your boat mate! cheers on one of the sexiest guitars i've seen in quite sometime!


----------



## Ultraussie

Wut Wut Wut OMG.
That is the coolest guitar I've seen.
If I saw a band use that guitar at a show I deffs checks them out more.
Cheking out your band when you have time, Ab0?
That's lower than... Well, anything I've ever seen anyone do hahaah.

Nice?

Give us some more specs!


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, his actual name is Noyan, and I assume for his username he just did the backward thing.


----------



## NaYoN

Hollowway said:


> Wait, so you're tuning to Ab0 at 27"? What string are you using on there? It must be huge.



I'm using a .90 and it works fine. It's less of a matter of string and more of a matter of learning to pick it so it intonates correctly. It's crazy loose, but as you can hear from the studio vid we make it sound fine.




hiltz171jim said:


> That looks fucking awesome...... sweet how the red changes to yellow. And I don't know if I'm the only one to notice, or if it's supposed to be this way but your username is NaYoN, but the picture says Noyan?



For some reason I can't remember for the sake of me, 17 years ago people gave me the nickname Nayon which is indeed the reverse of my name, and I like it so I kept it.



Ultraussie said:


> Wut Wut Wut OMG.
> That is the coolest guitar I've seen.
> If I saw a band use that guitar at a show I deffs checks them out more.
> Cheking out your band when you have time, Ab0?
> That's lower than... Well, anything I've ever seen anyone do hahaah.
> 
> Nice?
> 
> Give us some more specs!



Ok, here are some more specs:

Thickness at nut: 20mm
Thickness at heel: 24mm
Width at nut: 63.5mm
Width at 24th: 85.725mm
Twin carbon fibre support rods and truss rod.

15" fretboard radius.
Fanned scale 27.5-26"
Jumbo frets 2.8mm wide

BareKnuckle custom 9 string pickups with custom covers
Master tone (that's a pull pot as a killswitch), neck volume, bridge volume, 3 way toggle

All hardware metal and black
Grover locking strap pins

Kahler 2229FF bridge with brass nut and locking Sperzel Trim-Lok machine heads

Tuning and gauge as previously mentioned in the thread

Carbon fibre body with internal mold.
Redgum cored neck with carbon shell, neck through
Body, head and neck "twill" weave carbon texture.
Fretboard unidirectional carbon.
Glowing inlays
All surfaces gloss with dark blue hue.



Etherial is also throwing in 9 string custom Etherial pickups that are high output ceramic magnets.


That's all I have right now, and these are tentative.


----------



## skeels

How you get glow like tron?


----------



## NaYoN

skeels said:


> How you get glow like tron?



The inlays are glow in the dark material, I don't know what Etherial uses but here's a pic of another guitar he made with that material (bear in mind that he took it with a camera that can't take pictures in the dark well so it looks off)


----------



## mr_ormus777

Wow, speechless!!!


----------



## Cremated

You said BKP's then you said custom Etherial pups. Are they just giving you an extra set?


----------



## axxessdenied

Mother of god.....


----------



## TreWatson

Cremated said:


> You said BKP's then you said custom Etherial pups. Are they just giving you an extra set?



yeah, they're giving him an extra set to kind of wrk out the sonic kinks and roll with what sounds good


----------



## MF_Kitten

Have they made any other guitars before, or are they a really fresh company?

Also, what price ranges are they? Are they aiming for standardized models, or full custom/semi custom?


----------



## NaYoN

MF_Kitten said:


> Have they made any other guitars before, or are they a really fresh company?
> 
> Also, what price ranges are they? Are they aiming for standardized models, or full custom/semi custom?



They've made some guitas before, including Sarah Longfield's custom guitar.



I don't know about their plans with respect to production, you can ask them yourself?

Etherial Guitars | Facebook

I'm not allowed to discuss price, but you can ask him, he responds quite fast (but he lives in Sydney so account for the time difference)


----------



## MF_Kitten

thanks! 

also, HOLY FUCK that double-fanned fret guitar! i KNEW that had to be possible! so cool!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

what does the tape do? is it similar to tieing something (bandana) on to the neck while recording a solo?


----------



## NaYoN

Dan_Vacant said:


> what does the tape do? is it similar to tieing something (bandana) on to the neck while recording a solo?



Similar to here: 



It prevents the higher string from ringing when you are doing stuff on the lower string. Indeed a bit similar to the "sock on the neck", which we also refer to in the vid.


----------



## Danukenator

Is it just me or does the Etherial inlays always have what appears to be small amount of spill over in the inlays. On their face book, some of the fretboard side markers look rather sloppy.


----------



## Hollowway

Danukenator said:


> Is it just me or does the Etherial inlays always have what appears to be small amount of spill over in the inlays. On their face book, some of the fretboard side markers look rather sloppy.



Yeah, that's what I mean. On Sarah's guitar in the close up it looks like the inlay pieces are a good deal smaller than the routes, and the fill doesn't match super well with the body wood. That's what I meant about the quality of the finish on them. There's an incredible amount of work in all of that inlaying, so I don't want to be out of line (seeing as how I can't inlay to save my life), but as cool as those look, I want to see some better close ups. If it's super tight, I'd totally be into buying one at some point.


----------



## NaYoN

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, that's what I mean. On Sarah's guitar in the close up it looks like the inlay pieces are a good deal smaller than the routes, and the fill doesn't match super well with the body wood. That's what I meant about the quality of the finish on them. There's an incredible amount of work in all of that inlaying, so I don't want to be out of line (seeing as how I can't inlay to save my life), but as cool as those look, I want to see some better close ups. If it's super tight, I'd totally be into buying one at some point.



Check out this album for some more intricate inlay work with closeups:

My Heart to Fear: Signature construction | Facebook


----------



## Brill

I am Trying to get a custom from Etherial aswell!


----------



## NaYoN

Loxodrome said:


> I am Trying to get a custom from Etherial aswell!



What're you going for? Did you order it before me or just recently?


----------



## Brill

NaYoN said:


> What're you going for? Did you order it before me or just recently?



I'm just really in the process of trying to get the details of the build hammered out... Its going to be a 6 string 30" baritone. Tuned like a 9 in drop B but minus the 3 highest strings.


----------



## NaYoN

Loxodrome said:


> I'm just really in the process of trying to get the details of the build hammered out... Its going to be a 6 string 30" baritone. Tuned like a 9 in drop B but minus the 3 highest strings.



Wow, that's interesting, good luck! Don't be afraid to come up with crazy ideas, he'll accommodate them!


----------



## Xiphos7

NaYoN said:


> The inlays are glow in the dark material, I don't know what Etherial uses but here's a pic of another guitar he made with that material (bear in mind that he took it with a camera that can't take pictures in the dark well so it looks off)


That's Mine


----------



## NaYoN

Xiphos7 said:


> That's Mine



Nice! Do you have it or is it a WIP?


----------



## Xiphos7

NaYoN said:


> Nice! Do you have it or is it a WIP?


I have it, bought it off him around the beginning of the year, know how it says Ephemeral veil, collab with Peter M?
That's me. Hope your guitar turns out well, it looks sick


----------



## danresn

I have one too! Its under custom on their Facebook site, its the stripy eight string.


----------



## TankJon666

Xiphos7 said:


> I have it, bought it off him around the beginning of the year, know how it says Ephemeral veil, collab with Peter M?
> That's me. Hope your guitar turns out well, it looks sick



Thats your guitar? FFFFUUUUUUUU!!

Please tell me its the most awesome thing ever as I really do want one of those! Or similiar


----------



## luca9583

MF_Kitten said:


> thanks!
> 
> also, HOLY FUCK that double-fanned fret guitar! i KNEW that had to be possible! so cool!



Ha! That's my guitar..i came up with the double fanned idea and the 80s Roland synth guitar meets Gibson vibe. 

I haven't played it properly yet because it's still at my tech's workshop here in London waiting to be setup.

The double fan works really well but the bass scale length isn't correct.. i ordered 32" but it actually measures out to 31". I realise now i could and should have gone up to 34" or more with this design...

Once that guitar is setup i'll post an in depth NGD here asap.


----------



## MF_Kitten

luca9583 said:


> Ha! That's my guitar..i came up with the double fanned idea and the 80s Roland synth guitar meets Gibson vibe.
> 
> I haven't played it properly yet because it's still at my tech's workshop here in London waiting to be setup.
> 
> The double fan works really well but the bass scale length isn't correct.. i ordered 32" but it actually measures out to 31". I realise now i could and should have gone up to 34" or more with this design...
> 
> Once that guitar is setup i'll post an in depth NGD here asap.



i think i would have gone with a triple fan to be honest. instead of going from one to another, you have one in-between ramping it up first, and then the bigger one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NaYoN said:


> Check out this album for some more intricate inlay work with closeups:



Using tons of epoxy/filler in rough routes isn't what I'd call "intricate". It looks really sloppy. 

If they can't do inlays right they should either not offer them, or look into sourcing the work to some pros, I know of at least three builders in AUS who do great inlay work. 

The woodwork doesn't look bad though, and they seem to be working pretty hard.


----------



## luca9583

MF_Kitten said:


> i think i would have gone with a triple fan to be honest. instead of going from one to another, you have one in-between ramping it up first, and then the bigger one.



That's also something i've been thinking about now...

Also thinking about a possible modification to this guitar that would involve refretting/fanning the fretboard for the bottom string and installing a fretboard extension on the headstock, similar to this attached image:

But that would be a little complicated, so my next project will probably be a non fanned 8 string with 5 extra frets behind the nut for the lowest 4 strings.

The whole deal for my sound, which is a little "idealistic", is trying to have Gibson or Fender scale length for the 6 strings and then something very long like 34-35" so you can tune to B0 with a light string.

Any way..going back to the OP's specs and topic, i still firmly believe that at 27" scale, you can, by all means tune to Ab0 with a .090 and pick the string right next to the bridge to keep it from ringing sharp, BUT you cannot get acceptable intonation on fretted notes on that string at that scale length.

In the OP's clip, the excitement and heaviness of the low tuning is there, but the pitch of the Ab0 still needs a longer scale length IMHO for that pitch to have more conviction and definition.

..which is why more experimentation is needed for these ultra low tunings.
Would be great to hear a 35" scale bass with a heavy metal guitar bridge pickup and some light strings tuned to B0 or lower to find the ideal scale length/string combination


----------



## Hollowway

MF_Kitten said:


> i think i would have gone with a triple fan to be honest. instead of going from one to another, you have one in-between ramping it up first, and then the bigger one.



Really, curve frets are the best answer here. I remember that discussion from a few years ago on here, and then Dan made an Oni prototype with them. But his had a pretty mild fan. I'm definitely in agreement that a huge fan on the low end, and a gradually and progressively increasing fan from the highest to the lowest strings would be best. 

And I bow down to anyone who can play a .090" Ab0 at 30". I feel like the C#1 I have on that string at that length is borderline too loose, and I'm used to playing a 9-42 set at 25.5".


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MaxOfMetal said:


> Using tons of epoxy/filler in rough routes isn't what I'd call "intricate". It looks really sloppy.
> 
> If they can't do inlays right they should either not offer them, or look into sourcing the work to some pros, I know of at least three builders in AUS who do great inlay work.
> 
> The woodwork doesn't look bad though, and they seem to be working pretty hard.



Yeah this is what I was thinking too. I would recommend looking at some of Ron Thorn's inlay work for an example of crazy clean. I think Jackson even uses him to do some of their inlays. (can anyone confirm?)


----------



## Xiphos7

TankJon666 said:


> Thats your guitar? FFFFUUUUUUUU!!
> 
> Please tell me its the most awesome thing ever as I really do want one of those! Or similiar


Yes, best guitar i own, the next best is a 2 thousand dollar ibanez
I'd definitely recommend them, send him an email if you're keen, he's a great guy.
And yeah, the inlaywork is pretty gritty and not very clean, but next to the overall quality i don't really mind, i've had no issues with actually playing it, so as far as i'm concerned a bit of speckling is no problem


----------



## NaYoN

Shameless self plug because we have a new song out that has 9 string riffage:



Etherial told me the carbon arrived and he's preparing the neck and fretboard. The trem hasn't arrived yet. There will be pics when I get em.


----------



## Necris

I'm going to third (fourth?) the questionable quality of the inlay work.











That is just shoddy work, and the rest of their inlay work isn't much more impressive. If they're new to inlay work then that's fine, you have to start somewhere but they should seriously consider contracting out their inlay work to more skilled artists until they can achieve a higher standard of quality.

Their stuff is certainly ambitious but things like this look pretty sloppy and give the impression that occasionally they bite off a bit more than they can chew.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Do you tune the bass to a octave below the guitars?


----------



## danresn

Necris said:


> I'm going to third (fourth?) the questionable quality of the inlay work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just shoddy work, and the rest of their inlay work isn't much more impressive. If they're new to inlay work then that's fine, you have to start somewhere but they should seriously consider contracting out their inlay work to more skilled artists until they can achieve a higher standard of quality.
> 
> Their stuff is certainly ambitious but things like this look pretty sloppy and give the impression that occasionally they bite off a bit more than they can chew.



Haha thats actually my guitar. The fret markers are a little wonky but in fairness the amount I paid for this guitar is equivalent to a schecter C-8. The actual guitar plays really well and the neck is to die for. There are a couple little cosmetic flaws like that on it though.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Dan_Vacant said:


> Do you tune the bass to a octave below the guitars?



The bass is just your standard 5/6 string bass tuned to drop Ab at normal bass octave.

Also, tangent...but 700 posts


----------



## NaYoN

It's not like there are many luthiers out there who make carbon fiber 9 strings (Oni have stopped making those), so it's not like I have a choice 

I'm not getting super intricate inlays anyway, I'll be fine.


----------



## yuureikun

I would kill a man in front of his own mother for a Tron inspired guitar.

That thing looks amazing, I can not wait to see the finished instrument.


----------



## Hollowway

I want a Tron inspired Strandberg. That thing already looks like its from the movie.


----------



## groovemasta

^  You just brought things to a whole new level


----------



## NaYoN

Hollowway said:


> I want a Tron inspired Strandberg. That thing already looks like its from the movie.



I actually looked into strandbergs as well, chose to go with this one instead due to having more options.

Not that strandberg has anything wrong with it, it just didn't fit my needs. They're still awesome.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

That guitar is so amazing and unique! Words cannot describe!


----------



## MacTown09

That mockup looks pretty fantastic! I really can't wait to see this thing get pulled off.

On another note, I am really digging your band and you have officially gained another fan.


----------



## noizfx

Hollowway said:


> What's the word on the quality of these? They definitely look unique, but looking at them up close it looks like they're a little rough around the edges, finish wise. I know someone on here has one, and they did one for Sarah Longfield, but that's it.



Exactly my thought...


----------



## danresn

Theres two people on here with etherial guitars to my knowledge, me and xiphos something or other. 

Firstly these guitars play and sound great. Also I paid $1700 australian for my guitar (thats $75 more than a ESP LTD FM-408 for those not familiar with Australian pricing). Its an entirely custom finish, came with gotoh tuners,gotoh strap locks, barenuckle aftermaths and a hard case, I was able to pick my type of final finish (satin body, matt neck) and have glow in the dark side inlays. Also the entire build took 6 weeks, not 2 years. I was also able to pick all of the woods woods and fretboard radius.

The finish is a little rough at some points, such as the side inlays which are not exactly straight. But never once have I looked at my guitar and have had this bother me or more importantly effect tone or playability.

Remember guys this is the same price as an LTD 8 string and it has barenuckles. And if I had chosen EMGs instead this would have actually come out as cheaper than the LTD. For a custom guitar.

This is my two cents from a customer of Etherial whom would very happily shop there again.

Hope this doesn't come across as a rant.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im curious, what other guitars do you own? I have a OAF 8 that is just about flawless and was less than your 8, and has a rosewood neck, flamed maple top amd fb, hipshot hardware, etc...


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

Awesome
what BKP's are they?


----------



## NaYoN

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> Awesome
> what BKP's are they?



Custom, I believe it's specifically designed for my guitar and not in one of their lines.


----------



## thearsonist

After the currency exchange rate, how much would something this special go for? It's looking sick! I'd buy one for right price(though I'm not sure if I'd need all 9-strings, lmao)!


----------



## Winspear

I keep seeing the first part of this title on the main page and thinking it's mine


----------



## phaeded0ut

Digging that you're going Carbon Graphite, and can't wait to see more pictures of this beastie as it gets onward and forward with the build.


----------



## Hollowway

EtherealEntity said:


> I keep seeing the first part of this title on the main page and thinking it's mine



 That's how I stumbled in here again, too! 

That CF is going to look awesome.  And BKP does basically one 9 string pickup design, so I don't think it's custom per se (i.e. they don't do one off customs) but it isn't officially listed on their website. But if you call them they'll make one for you. One or two other people on here have them as well.

So how are the inlays going to be done? Can you cut into CF after it's wrapped?


----------



## NaYoN

thearsonist said:


> After the currency exchange rate, how much would something this special go for? It's looking sick! I'd buy one for right price(though I'm not sure if I'd need all 9-strings, lmao)!



Matt quoted someone $3200 AUD for a 6 string version.




Hollowway said:


> That's how I stumbled in here again, too!
> 
> That CF is going to look awesome.  And BKP does basically one 9 string pickup design, so I don't think it's custom per se (i.e. they don't do one off customs) but it isn't officially listed on their website. But if you call them they'll make one for you. One or two other people on here have them as well.
> 
> So how are the inlays going to be done? Can you cut into CF after it's wrapped?



I don't know, BKP just told us "custom" 

The inlays are going to be done by cutting into the CF, then relaying another layer to make the cut smooth.


Here's an informative video about the Carbon Fiber process:



Also, I have some progress pics that show the neck fiber being laid, and not the neck-body connection area looks super smooth! When that process is done and a few other things are added, I'm sure we will have new progress pics! Matt says the guitar is about 1/3 done. He says it should be ready in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## NaYoN

New progress pics! He's done with the carbon and now he'll start gel coating the body:


----------



## 77zark77

WOW! (at the moment! if I find words later, I' ll let you know  )


----------



## geeman8

Lookin good man!!


----------



## EvilPopsicleDog

So, seeing as the guitar is a sort of carbon fibre mold... would that mean that the body and neck of the guitar are going to be hollow? and really weirdly balanced? o.0


----------



## capoeiraesp

There's wood underneath mate.


----------



## NaYoN

capoeiraesp said:


> There's wood underneath mate.



Actually the inner body is high density polyurethane.


----------



## capoeiraesp

My apologies. I am quite interested.


----------



## EvilPopsicleDog

> Actually the inner body is high density polyurethane.



Sounds intriguing


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

BADASS.

That is all.


----------



## NaYoN

capoeiraesp said:


> My apologies. I am quite interested.



No problem  I'll ask if I can put up any shots of the inner body.


----------



## AxeHappy

NaYoN said:


> Actually the inner body is high density polyurethane.




This fact is just so awesome. So fucking awesome.


----------



## Ishan

So it's like what Ibanez/Cort did a few years ago and called luthite, it sounded pretty good as I recall.


----------



## NaYoN

I'm not sure if I already posted this, but here's the internal mold:


----------



## Hexer

one thing I was wondering:

with that kind of finish I imagine the back of the neck would feel pretty much like a "standard" glossy neck. Do they also offer some option for a satin finish?


----------



## NaYoN

Hexer said:


> one thing I was wondering:
> 
> with that kind of finish I imagine the back of the neck would feel pretty much like a "standard" glossy neck. Do they also offer some option for a satin finish?



You probably need to talk to them for that, but I'm pretty sure they offer whatever you want.


----------



## mike90t09

Holy crap those are sick. I want them.


----------



## MikeH

Hexer said:


> one thing I was wondering:
> 
> with that kind of finish I imagine the back of the neck would feel pretty much like a "standard" glossy neck. Do they also offer some option for a satin finish?



I'm sure they could hit it with clear coat and then use some steel wool to dull it down to make it feel satin.


----------



## danresn

For my Etherial custom I got a satin finish on the body and a matte finish on the neck, it wasn't a carbon fibre but I imagine it would have the same choice regardless


----------



## theo

danresn said:


> For my Etherial custom I got a satin finish on the body and a matte finish on the neck, it wasn't a carbon fibre but I imagine it would have the same choice regardless



Aren't satin and matte the same thing?


----------



## Metal_Webb

theo said:


> Aren't satin and matte the same thing?



Nope. Depends upon brand but matte is typically <15% light reflected and satin around 30-40%.


----------



## theo

No shit! Thanks for that.


----------



## NaYoN

Got some inlay pics, can't share them but they look spot on! And the glow in the dark is awesome. We'll probably have public-ready pictures soon.


----------



## MetalBuddah

NaYoN said:


> Got some inlay pics, can't share them but they look spot on! And the glow in the dark is awesome. We'll probably have public-ready pictures soon.



You guys may just shit your pants


----------



## Ryan Duke

Looking forward to seeing this finished. Probably not as much as NayoN though.


----------



## flypap3r

Yea, I'd love to see the finished pics!


----------



## Divinehippie

goddamn everytime i get an email saying someone replyed to this thread i get all excited xD. really, REALLY can't wait to see thise thing complete.


----------



## NaYoN

Divinehippie said:


> goddamn everytime i get an email saying someone replyed to this thread i get all excited xD. really, REALLY can't wait to see thise thing complete.



Matt told me the guitar should be done soon. I'll probably have it by the end of september.


----------



## NaYoN

Matt (Etherial guy) got sick last week so progress was slow, but he's better now and the fretboard should be done in a couple of days. I have some in-progress pics that look sick, looking forward to sharing more pics when I can!

I can say the inlay work is spot on despite the criticism.


----------



## JaeSwift

Considering it's just a carbon skin wrap, why didn't you go with a wooden core?


----------



## NaYoN

JaeSwift said:


> Considering it's just a carbon skin wrap, why didn't you go with a wooden core?



Weight, resonance, stability


----------



## Thrashmanzac

post those pictures man


----------



## darren

Man, doing wet layup on a series of complex surfaces like that must be hell! Looks like it came out nice, though... looking forward to seeing the final result!

I'd be a little concerned about the resonance (or lack thereof) of the polyurethane foam as a core material. Or is it there just as a mold, and the final product will be hollow?


----------



## Purelojik

darren said:


> Man, doing wet layup on a series of complex surfaces like that must be hell! Looks like it came out nice, though... looking forward to seeing the final result!
> 
> I'd be a little concerned about the resonance (or lack thereof) of the polyurethane foam as a core material. Or is it there just as a mold, and the final product will be hollow?



kinda wondering the same thing. There was a dude who built a super strat with a bamboo core and CF molding. that sounded great but foam?


then again we've heard makeshift broom guitars that sound decent. who knows this might be alright?


----------



## darren

I have my doubts, but i'm always happy to be proved wrong. 

That kind of foam is used as an insulation and sound deadening material. It's typically used where you want to _absorb_ vibration.


----------



## NaYoN

darren said:


> I have my doubts, but i'm always happy to be proved wrong.
> 
> That kind of foam is used as an insulation and sound deadening material. It's typically used where you want to _absorb_ vibration.



After some discussion with a friend in materials science, we found it to be a sound idea. Also carbon fiber is very rigid to begin with anyway. Another plus is that when you drill into polyurethane, it will stay there for sure.

Since this isn't an acoustic guitar, maximum resonance isn't exactly what you want. You want to have the righ kind of resonance. 

It is also essential for getting the 9th sting to sound right. 

http://www.frudua.com/sound_of_electric_guitar_wood.htm


----------



## NaYoN

Sorry for double post but:











Again, this isn't final and hasn't been cleaned up, so take it into account. These are a bit old, but I wanted to release some pics and these are the ones I got. The private ones I have look much better.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Is there a reason why you aren't showing the so-called "private" pictures?


----------



## NaYoN

xwmucradiox said:


> Is there a reason why you aren't showing the so-called "private" pictures?



Answered earlier in the thread, the luthier isn't comfortable releasing those pictures to the public since they are incomplete, he doesn't want to be judged based on those and he does not want parts of his build process to be public. I am just respecting his wishes. I asked to be updated constantly so he is showing those pictures to me anyway.


----------



## yuureikun

It looks so friggin' cool so far.


----------



## MF_Kitten

People often don't realize how ugly and nasty unfinished builds can look in some parts of a build. It depends on how they build it, and how they do preparations, and which materials they use. Some builders will make things that look immaculate every step of the way, while others will make something that looks like a wreck until they suddenly pull a Bob Ross and it looks amazing at the end of it. 

Having pictures of unfinished builds online can be hurtful, because people think it's representative of the QUALITY of the build, or of the final result, and that impression spreads through forums and stuff until people's perception of a builder's skill goes down undeserved.

The same goes in reverse, with builders being held in high regard because of how pretty their builds are in their pictures, as many will have noticed all across the internet.


----------



## Bigfan

I don't know, man. the thing people are complaining about with Etherial is how the finished guitars tend to look, not the WIP.

This seems like it's going to be pretty amazing, though. Hopefully they're better with this stuff than wood


----------



## Prydogga

I just think it'd be nice if people stopped shitting in the thread where the OP is getting a guitar built by the luthier they're doubting. Seems to have calmed down, but it was maddening earlier on.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Bigfan said:


> I don't know, man. the thing people are complaining about with Etherial is how the finished guitars tend to look, not the WIP.
> 
> This seems like it's going to be pretty amazing, though. Hopefully they're better with this stuff than wood



I've never seen them myself, i'm just responding to the "don't wish to show WIP pics" thing. It's a perfectly rational thing to do. Whether Etherial makes pretty or ugly, good or bad, instruments, is something i can't answer. I have no clue.


----------



## Adeamus

You're a bolder man then I to build this, its risky, but I think its awesome you're trying.

I'm super interested in how the LED inlays end up looking too. Also, Carbon fiber is awesome.


----------



## NaYoN

Adeamus said:


> You're a bolder man then I to build this, its risky, but I think its awesome you're trying.
> 
> I'm super interested in how the LED inlays end up looking too. Also, Carbon fiber is awesome.



We ended up not doing the LED inlays. The pics you see are glow-in-the-dark paint.


----------



## ECGuitars

NaYoN said:


> We ended up not doing the LED inlays. The pics you see are glow-in-the-dark paint.



Really? What kind of glow in the dark paint, because that stuff usually stops being reactive, or gets less and less reactive as time goes on.


----------



## NaYoN

ECGuitars said:


> Really? What kind of glow in the dark paint, because that stuff usually stops being reactive, or gets less and less reactive as time goes on.



The glow was just a bonus, I didn't even intend for it to be glow-in-the-dark to begin with, I'd be totally fine if it wasn't.

This is the material being used: Blue Fluoro Plus Glow In The Dark Pigments


----------



## ECGuitars

NaYoN said:


> The glow was just a bonus, I didn't even intend for it to be glow-in-the-dark to begin with, I'd be totally fine if it wasn't.
> 
> This is the material being used: Blue Fluoro Plus Glow In The Dark Pigments



Oh okay that's cool, I just didn't want you to be set up for disappointment when down the road it all of a sudden stops glowing is all!


----------



## NaYoN

ECGuitars said:


> Oh okay that's cool, I just didn't want you to be set up for disappointment when down the road it all of a sudden stops glowing is all!



Yeah I know but as I said, the glow wasn't even my idea and I'm totally fine without it 

Thanks though


----------



## NaYoN




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

that looks badass man


----------



## axxessdenied

Damn!! Looking pretty sweet!


----------



## LeAdEr

Absolut unbelievable. Amazing, i am really impressed. Can´t wait to see some pics and maybe a video of it when it´s done


----------



## capone1

The only thing that is wrong with it is the speed of updates.

I love this build man.


----------



## NaYoN

capone1 said:


> The only thing that is wrong with it is the speed of updates.
> 
> I love this build man.



We had some issues where the blue in the fretboard looked slightly too dark, so we had to order new paint and wait for it. Also Matt re-carved the fretboard to do it again. Finally, Matt is carving the body inlays by hand. Those are the reasons it's taking so long. 

The body inlays should be done in a couple of days, then he'll do the back.


----------



## mphsc

I have to say, this has been one of the more interesting builds by sheer concept alone. Here's to hoping you love it.


----------



## Pikka Bird

When you say high density PU, then it can't be foam, can it?


----------



## Metal_Webb

Pikka Bird said:


> When you say high density PU, then it can't be foam, can it?



No reason why not. To make a foam higher density, smaller bubble sized is used. It means more of the composition of the material will be the PU rather than air.


----------



## skisgaar

I saw this earlier on in the thread...but I had to make this 

EDIT: it won't work?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Dayum.... That is all...


----------



## Pikka Bird

Metal_Webb said:


> No reason why not. To make a foam higher density, smaller bubble sized is used. It means more of the composition of the material will be the PU rather than air.



Yeah, but to make it really high density it'd probably be wise not to use a foam at all. PU has plenty of other forms than foam, for instance you can get some damned hard clearcoating products made from PU, and you can get PU adhesives for heavy-duty bonding. Spandex is made partially from PU as well. There are countless variations, and to call a foam variant "high density" is a little silly.


----------



## Devotee

I don't see how building a guitar out of carbon fibre filled with insulation foam is a good idea. A carbon fibre cello is a completely different concept and approach altogether. I can imagine drilling into foam and mounting a heavy piece of hardware like a 9-string Kahler trem and tuners will be interesting.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Well, if they use a solid polyurethane center block and fill the wings with foam then I could see it.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Devotee said:


> I don't see how building a guitar out of carbon fibre filled with insulation foam is a good idea.



Who said anything about insulation foam? PU is used as insulation but that's not it's only job.







That's the stuff he's using. It's not the blue modelling foam and he never replied to a question as to what it actually is, it does look like a HD foam however.

Edit: @Pika - High density foam means that the foam is a dense foam, no-one said it being as dense as concrete. I found a list of foam standards, the fire resitant PU foam can weigh up to 10 lb per cubic foot!
http://www.pfa.org/jifsg/jifsgs1.html


----------



## NaYoN

New progress pics! The body inlays are nearly done.


----------



## WiseSplinter

So sick! 
Man you are going to trip out playing live on a dark stage, if i looked down and saw that i'm not sure how i would continue the performance


----------



## Sam MJ

All you need now is a tron suit to go with it  That would look badass!


----------



## NaYoN

Sam MJ said:


> All you need now is a tron suit to go with it  That would look badass!



You mean like this?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Aww shit..


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## MetalBuddah

NaYoN said:


> You mean like this?



Noyan....I expect you to wear this and play your Etherial at EVERY Carthage show. You have no room for negotiation 


I know you know how I feel about this guitar, but I can't say it enough.....this thing looks so dope. And now that it is almost done, I am getting so anxious to see it. Those 2 most recent progress pics look outstanding.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

NaYoN said:


> You mean like this?


Nope first tron movie (let the ladies have a sneak peek.)


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I am looking at getting an Etherial guitar made by Matt. So here's my question, how is the playability of these things? (I have search and search through old thread, like frickin' archaeology here, lol, and all I can find are arguments with people bitching about their inlay work and whatnot. Aside from the great aesthetics, how's the playability of an Etherial?)

Noyan, what made you go with this company?


----------



## NaYoN

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I am looking at getting an Etherial guitar made by Matt. So here's my question, how is the playability of these things? (I have search and search through old thread, like frickin' archaeology here, lol, and all I can find are arguments with people bitching about their inlay work and whatnot. Aside from the great aesthetics, how's the playability of an Etherial?)
> 
> Noyan, what made you go with this company?



I haven't gotten the guitar yet, so I can't comment on the playability. What made me go with the company is the wealth of options and "can-do" attitude. Whenever I talked with other luthiers (who shall not be named), all they told me was that they couldn't do this or that. Matt was the only person who was able to meet all my demands. He also seemed to have an interesting and unique style going, so I knew he had the imagination to realize my vision. He's been a great pleasure to work with. He's really nice, fast, efficient and doesn't try to nickel and dime me. He goes out of his way to make your guitar happen. I couldn't care less about people complaining about the inlay work being off by half a millimeter when no other luthier even comes close to realizing half of the specs I want.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

NaYoN said:


> I haven't gotten the guitar yet, so I can't comment on the playability. What made me go with the company is the wealth of options and "can-do" attitude. Whenever I talked with other luthiers (who shall not be named), all they told me was that they couldn't do this or that. Matt was the only person who was able to meet all my demands. He also seemed to have an interesting and unique style going, so I knew he had the imagination to realize my vision. He's been a great pleasure to work with. He's really nice, fast, efficient and doesn't try to nickel and dime me. He goes out of his way to make your guitar happen. I couldn't care less about people complaining about the inlay work being off by half a millimeter when no other luthier even comes close to realizing half of the specs I want.



Thanks Noyan, you're the best, bro! 

As for now, I'm still looking for the opinions of those who have owned or crossed paths with an Etherial and played it. I got to know the playability on these things to match out my specs.


----------



## NaYoN

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Thanks Noyan, you're the best, bro!
> 
> As for now, I'm still looking for the opinions of those who have owned or crossed paths with an Etherial and played it. I got to know the playability on these things to match out my specs.



Ask Sarah Longfield of The Fine Constant. She's had one for a while.


----------



## Hollowway

Man, that is unbelievably cool! I can't wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## JaeSwift

NaYoN said:


> Ask Sarah Longfield of The Fine Constant. She's had one for a while.




I doubt there's much use in asking someone who's endorsed by a company what they think of the guitar


----------



## danresn

I own an etherial and so does ibanezxiphos(then some numbers I forget).


----------



## TomAwesome

JaeSwift said:


> I doubt there's much use in asking someone who's endorsed by a company what they think of the guitar



Valid point.

"Getting a POD? Just ask Dino what he thinks of them!"


----------



## guitareben

Holy... :O 

The futureness


----------



## brick

i feel like playing that guitar would just inspire me to write a certain type of music. And it would be awesome!


----------



## NaYoN

JaeSwift said:


> I doubt there's much use in asking someone who's endorsed by a company what they think of the guitar



To be fair, I am partnered with Etherial too...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I'm talking with Matt now about my design concept. I'm definitely hoping to do what brick said above, have a certain guitar that inspires you to make a certain type or blend of music.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I gotta tell ya, Noyan, I have never been so amped to see a finished guitar as I am for this one! It's gonna' be Earth-shattering! (Maybe shatter some other planets too. Get a wormhole going? Lol.)


----------



## willssharkfins666

this is sick, I really like what I heard too, of Carthage...really sludgy ...I have a question about the body shape of this axe, are you aware at all if it is inspired or similar to what Etherial is building for Chris Storey (ex All Shall Perish)? I heard he was working with them and was curious how it would come out as well?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ pretty sure he placed his order before chris did but im not 100% on that


----------



## NaYoN

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^ pretty sure he placed his order before chris did but im not 100% on that



Yep, Chris actually decided to go with Etherial after seeing my sig I believe.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

NaYoN said:


> Yep, Chris actually decided to go with Etherial after seeing my sig I believe.



Yeah, Chris's design popped up later and it had some elements of Noyan's design to it. I gotta ask Matt what the specs on Chris's design model is.....that thing looks so tasty!


----------



## NaYoN

So, progress has been slow because Matt was building pickups for me and doing other things that aren't super visually represent-able, but the inlay work is finally completely done and now he will do the frets


----------



## Volteau

So, your nick on the forums is Nayon and that guitar says Noyan. Is your real name Noyan but you invert the syllables on the forum? Or is it a coincidence? Why am I asking so many questions? The guitar looks fucking amazing dude! Gratz :O


----------



## NaYoN

Volteau said:


> So, your nick on the forums is Nayon and that guitar says Noyan. Is your real name Noyan but you invert the syllables on the forum? Or is it a coincidence? Why am I asking so many questions? The guitar looks fucking amazing dude! Gratz :O



My nickname is my real name inverted, long story. Thanks!


----------



## Philligan

That looks so awesome


----------



## cronux

went through the whole thread...

this guitar will be somewhat of a unique blend of awesomeness, hard on's, butt-hurt, bacon and epicness not yet seen by a regular 7/8/9 string player

you realise that this guitar will continue on being epic and badass even when your grandchildren have grandchildren?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Props!


----------



## Xplora

Is that dusty matt finish the final finish, or will it be getting "shiny" later?


----------



## MetalBuddah

Xplora said:


> Is that dusty matt finish the final finish, or will it be getting "shiny" later?



It is getting a shiny gel coating when it is done. It is only dusty because he was working on the inlay work on the body


----------



## NaYoN

Xplora said:


> Is that dusty matt finish the final finish, or will it be getting "shiny" later?



As said above. The dust is, I believe actual dust. It will be cleaned and then a gel coating will be applied. There's an example of what it looks like with gel somewhere in this thread if you can be bothered to find it.


----------



## Xaios

I'm not fan of Sarah Longfield's guitar at all, but fuuuuuuck does yours ever look nice! Mad props.


----------



## Konfyouzd

NaYoN said:


> As said above. The dust is, I believe actual dust. It will be cleaned and then a gel coating will be applied. There's an example of what it looks like with gel somewhere in this thread if you can be bothered to find it.


----------



## ECGuitars

Konfyouzd said:


>



Those routes....


----------



## NaYoN

ECGuitars said:


> Those routes....



... are old. Check a newer pic


----------



## Thrashmanzac

^ also i imagine the routes are spot on, but molding the carbon fiber around the routes may produce a less sharp edge. i could be wrong though


----------



## Metal_Webb

Matt's just put an update up on FB....

I'll let Noyan have the honor of doing the posting however.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Indeed, saw the pics earlier this morning on FB. FUCKING AMAZING!


----------



## cronux

saw the pic's this morning. this guitar is, by far, one of the best ERG's that I've seen (right next to the Multiverse, M8M, Jens Kidman's V etc.)

there are only 2 things I would like to know:

1) How does/will it sound?
2) How many tanks could you destroy with that much carbon fiber?


----------



## NaYoN

The pickup covers are obviously not done yet


----------



## NaYoN

cronux said:


> saw the pic's this morning. this guitar is, by far, one of the best ERG's that I've seen (right next to the Multiverse, M8M, Jens Kidman's V etc.)
> 
> there are only 2 things I would like to know:
> 
> 1) How does/will it sound?
> 2) How many tanks could you destroy with that much carbon fiber?



1 - We are working to achieve maximum clarity on the low end with a crisp and crunchy sound. I'm not looking for a djenty tone. Here's what we sound like on our current Agile 9's:


2 - I don't know, but Matt tells me that the guitar is super light and hard and it could probably be used as a weapon


----------



## Winspear

That is looking so sick!


----------



## drezdin

is it my old eyeballs or do some of the frets look off. 

Nayon, that song you posted is frakin sick. dude. respect


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I really want to make an Engineer/Prometheus-inspired guitar right now! Lol.


----------



## Metal_Webb

drezdin said:


> is it my old eyeballs or do some of the frets look off.



Could be the fan throwing your eyes off?


----------



## TemjinStrife

CALIPERS!!!!!







*(I hope at least some people watching this thread remember that reference...)


----------



## Metaloaf

Goddamn I knew this was going to look awesome!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

one or two rough spots on the blue body "inlay" near the controls but otherwise it looks sick


----------



## TemjinStrife

Are those inlays or just glow-in-the-dark paint? The second seems more likely.


----------



## Swyse

This is so bad ass.


----------



## engage757

I admit. Cool idea. I am ALWAYS into a luthier doing something unique and new, but I will be more interested in seeing and hearing the final product. Very interested.


----------



## NaYoN

TemjinStrife said:


> Are those inlays or just glow-in-the-dark paint? The second seems more likely.



Glow in the dark paint mixed with something to give it consistency, which is then inlaid, so both.


----------



## abandonist

I can't begin to imagine what this is costing...


----------



## cronux

NaYoN said:


> I'm not looking for a djenty tone.


----------



## NaYoN

cronux said:


>



Yeah I can't wait to get this and go all Portal/Blut Aus Nord on it 

Even though I am in a djenty-ish band that doesn't mean I can't use my ERG for crazy stuff


----------



## BlackMastodon

Goddamn, this looks even more incredible now that it has been cleared up and glossed/epoxied. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## NaYoN

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I really want to make an Engineer/Prometheus-inspired guitar right now! Lol.



Talk to Matt through the Etherial page, he'd love to work on something like that 

A friend of mine is getting a gundam-inspired bass made by Matt (I don't have a picture of it) and Tre, the other guitarist of Carthage is getting a Hatsune Miku inspired 9 string:


----------



## willssharkfins666

i keep checking back on this thread...this guitar is INSANE!


----------



## abandonist

When's that Carthage record coming out? I listened to the newest songs on the bandcamp and you're one of the few 'djenty' bands I can dig on.


----------



## NaYoN

abandonist said:


> When's that Carthage record coming out? I listened to the newest songs on the bandcamp and you're one of the few 'djenty' bands I can dig on.



By the end of the year. Everything is recorded and mixed, we just sent it to mastering iirc.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

NaYoN said:


> Talk to Matt through the Etherial page, he'd love to work on something like that
> 
> A friend of mine is getting a gundam-inspired bass made by Matt (I don't have a picture of it) and Tre, the other guitarist of Carthage is getting a Hatsune Miku inspired 9 string:


 
Tre's design is based on Hatsune Miku? The virtual singer/software? (Lol, I've always looked at his design and been like "WTF is this based off?" Lol!)

Thanks Noyan, but actually, I have been working with Matt for about a month now on designing an ethnic-influenced guitar (have pretty much everything done, but we are waiting to hear back from Ola Strandberg to see if we can have his permission to use something of his. *wink wink*)

ONE WORD: SICK!!! Matt's designing was great, it was like he reached into my head and pulled out the perfect ideas. I think we are pretty much done with the designing, selecting hardware, etc. (Like I said, just got to hear back from ol' Ola.)

I can't wait to start a thread and watch my build come to life! If you're interested, Noyan, I could send you the design via PM. Or you might see it on the Etherial Facebook page in a few days. (And Matt's pricing is fantastic! - I might actually go back to him in a couple of months and maybe try the Prometheus/Engineer-influenced idea, ya know!)

Also: has anyone seen the Etherial designs for the guys of Exotype? Pardon me, but those guitars looks gaudy as hell......


----------



## The Hiryuu

Oh my sweet fuck that thing looks awesome.


----------



## splinter8451

Holy shit I am so glad there are finally some almost complete pictures. This thing is looking awesome.


----------



## NaYoN

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Also: has anyone seen the Etherial designs for the guys of Exotype? Pardon me, but those guitars looks gaudy as hell......



The designs are not really Matt's fault, and he didn't publicly release them yet because they aren't final, the band put them out 

I kinda dig them in some ways, but yeah, they're super over the top


----------



## JamesM

Over the top is what some people want.  Whatever makes them happy. The beauty of going custom. 

Definitely not my thing, but I'm glad you're diggin the designs here.


----------



## Miek

Wanna see the gundam bass.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Miek said:


> Wanna see the gundam bass.


 
This. ^^^ (I remember wayyyyyyy back when I was a kid and that was the hot shit.)


----------



## Minoin

Oh wow, this is fcking awesome! I'd play it


----------



## MetalBuddah

Miek said:


> Wanna see the gundam bass.



The guy getting the gundam bass is my roommate! Except it isn't a Gundam, it is an Armored Core mech. 

Here is the mech it is inspired from:






Matt did a hell of a job designing that. It will be either a 5 or a 6 string headless bass guitar.


----------



## NaYoN

I really thought it was Gundam, my bad haha


----------



## isispelican

very unique stuff!


----------



## BlackMastodon

MetalBuddah said:


> The guy getting the gundam bass is my roommate! Except it isn't a Gundam, it is an Armored Core mech.
> 
> Here is the mech it is inspired from:
> 
> 
> Matt did a hell of a job designing that. It will be either a 5 or a 6 string headless bass guitar.



I really wish I was able to unlock those back weapons but I beat all the missions on hard difficulty that I could.  No Noblesse Oblige for me. /OT


----------



## Poparad

...and yet another ERG-specific thread gets moved _out_ of the ERG forum. I only read the ERG forum, and it's making it really difficult for me to keep up on the threads I'm interested in when they keep getting bounced to several different subforums, mixed in with tons of threads that I'm not interested in reading and not keen on having to sift through.

/complaint.


----------



## JamesM

This should have been in the Luthiery section from day one.

I'm sorry that you now have to "sift" through threads you aren't interested in. Open a couple up some time, you might find that you're interested after all.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Woah!...they finally moved it! Lol.


----------



## Razzy

Poparad said:


> ...and yet another ERG-specific thread gets moved _out_ of the ERG forum. I only read the ERG forum, and it's making it really difficult for me to keep up on the threads I'm interested in when they keep getting bounced to several different subforums, mixed in with tons of threads that I'm not interested in reading and not keen on having to sift through.
> 
> /complaint.



You could always subscribe to the threads you want to follow.


----------



## NaYoN

My bad, I had seen build threads in the ERG forum before too so I put it there.


----------



## JamesM

I don't see it as a big deal, and clearly the mods didn't either for a while. 

I just don't see how having to "sift" through another forum is such an inconvenience. I've been doing it for years and I'm still sane...


----------



## NaYoN

Almost done!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Poparad said:


> ...and yet another ERG-specific thread gets moved _out_ of the ERG forum. I only read the ERG forum, and it's making it really difficult for me to keep up on the threads I'm interested in when they keep getting bounced to several different subforums, mixed in with tons of threads that I'm not interested in reading and not keen on having to sift through.
> 
> /complaint.



Suck it up champ. Don't dig? Don't come here. It's a free forum, moderated by volunteers in their spare time. 

This may be my lack of morning tea talking, but I'm losing my threshold for seldom posters/borderline lurkers bitching about such inane things. I know you can't be bothered to PM one of us [Mods] about such injustices (you know, per the rules and all that), but please don't dick up an awesome build thread such as this. 

/OT 

On a much happier note, this build is coming along wonderfully. I know I've judged Etherial pretty hard (I'd be inclined to say I've done so fairly. ), but this is looking pretty solid. Dare I say, I'm excited to see this thing complete.


----------



## technomancer

Poparad said:


> ...and yet another ERG-specific thread gets moved _out_ of the ERG forum. I only read the ERG forum, and it's making it really difficult for me to keep up on the threads I'm interested in when they keep getting bounced to several different subforums, mixed in with tons of threads that I'm not interested in reading and not keen on having to sift through.
> 
> /complaint.



Imagine that, a build thread being moved where build threads belong.... it's shocking I tell you 

This is looking pretty cool, though I still have issues with guys calling paint an inlay  Definitely like the Tron'ish feel of it though


----------



## BlackMastodon

MaxOfMetal said:


> On a much happier note, this build is coming along wonderfully. I know I've judged Etherial pretty hard (I'd be inclined to say I've done so fairly. ), but this is looking pretty solid. Dare I say, I'm excited to see this thing complete.


I was the same way when I first saw some of their mockups with all the tribal style graphics and bright gaudy paint I was pretty put off by it all.  But seeing this build I can definitely see that the builder has some talent. This thing looks killer.


----------



## Alexis

wow, this is a freaking spaced out guitar!


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I was in the "Etherial is not ready for prime time" camp myself, but this build has me caring less about the accuracy of the inlays. As best as I can see, the inlays are tighter on this one, so I'm happy to see that. This is just epic!


----------



## ECGuitars

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I was in the "Etherial is not ready for prime time" camp myself, but this build has me caring less about the accuracy of the inlays. As best as I can see, the inlays are tighter on this one, so I'm happy to see that. This is just epic!



Definitely a fine looking guitar but remember those aren't inlays, it's paint!


----------



## NaYoN

ECGuitars said:


> Definitely a fine looking guitar but remember those aren't inlays, it's paint!



:| They're inlays, this has been discussed several times already


----------



## TomAwesome

Damn, that looks great!


----------



## NaYoN

ECGuitars said:


> Definitely a fine looking guitar but remember those aren't inlays, it's paint!



Just so people will stop saying that they're not inlays:












Can we stop the "it's not inlays bro it's paint" now?


----------



## ECGuitars

My mistake, I was under the impression it was a paint


----------



## BlackMastodon

NaYoN said:


> Just so people will stop saying that they're not inlays:
> 
> Can we stop the "it's not inlays bro it's paint" now?


Damn, that makes this build that much better.


----------



## ExhumedShadow

This is now my standard for an awesome guitar, just WOW!


----------



## eaeolian

JaeSwift said:


> I doubt there's much use in asking someone who's endorsed by a company what they think of the guitar



Depends. I've spent the last 14 years being endorsed by Jackson, and I've pissed my rep(s) off more than once by telling the truth about the guitars.


----------



## devolutionary

The ideas aren't fresh, but the combinations are, and for that I thoroughly approve. It's looking quite delightful.


----------



## eaeolian

Yeah, I should chime in and say this is looking very nice. Since you're in Baltimore, maybe we can arrange for you to come to one of the VA meet-ups or something so we can see it.


----------



## ljones102

ive been monitoring this build for awhile now from the etherial facebook page at first i thought how is this carbon fiber guitar gonna look good lol now i am eating my words as this thing is breathtaking xD


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

TemjinStrife said:


> Are those inlays or just glow-in-the-dark paint? The second seems more likely.



Well, they have those luminlays that glow very brightly in the dark when they've had light shined on them. Could be that. Could be LEDs, for all I know.


----------



## NaYoN

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Well, they have those luminlays that glow very brightly in the dark when they've had light shined on them. Could be that. Could be LEDs, for all I know.



Some sort of glowing paint mixed with something else to give it consistency. I don't know the exact product but I'll dig it up tomorrow when I wake up.


----------



## Vicious7

The fact that those are actually inlays is ridiculously stunning... 0_0

The whole axe is gorgeous man, I'm really jealous and that bridge looks like it could kill someone lol.


----------



## NaYoN

Glow In The Dark And Black Light Products


----------



## Adeamus

NaYoN said:


> Almost done!



wow, now that it has the pickups in it it looks mint. You do understand you're going to have to do a bajillion videos of you playing this guitar when its finished, correct?


----------



## NaYoN

Adeamus said:


> wow, now that it has the pickups in it it looks mint. You do understand you're going to have to do a bajillion videos of you playing this guitar when its finished, correct?



Yes  I will!


----------



## EarlWellington

This could be the coolest guitar I have ever seen!


----------



## Vicious7

One question, just one NaYoN......will you use this mighty axe to save Kevin Flynn?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Cool, looking solid! If I played industrial or something, I would get something glow in the dark like this.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Cool, looking solid! If I played industrial or something, I would get something glow in the dark like this.


 
I agree. Lol. I play super hard progressive metal and alternate between mixing in industrial elements and ethnic/world elements. (Some songs have them, song songs have the other.)

I need to make sure my axe glows a bit.....


----------



## cronux

i gotta ask - will you put some sort of insurance on the guitar? 

seeing AAL, Perihpery etc. bands get robbed on tours and all that...


----------



## Sofos

Etherial has posted a picture of the finished guitar. My god. I shall let Noyan post it.


----------



## Purelojik

you do understand one video will have to be in the dark or with a blacklight. at that point you should also wear your tron costume as well because reasons


----------



## Goatchrist

Really excited to see this one finished!
Looks awesome!
Carbon fiber will make it so much more comfortable, just the weight!
Do these guys make headless guitars?


----------



## NaYoN

It's done!


----------



## 77zark77

FANTASTICLY AMAZING !!!! 

and BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Konfyouzd

Saw it on Facebook... Shit's ill...


----------



## NaYoN

Goatchrist said:


> Really excited to see this one finished!
> Looks awesome!
> Carbon fiber will make it so much more comfortable, just the weight!
> Do these guys make headless guitars?



Yes they do:






Carbon fiber has awesome resonance, and the guitar weighs only 4 kgs, nearly 3 of which is simply the bridge!



Vicious7 said:


> One question, just one NaYoN......will you use this mighty axe to save Kevin Flynn?




I may or may not be writing a Tron-themed EP


----------



## BlackMastodon

Enormous bridge is enormous.  Gotdang that looks sleek. I await your NGD thread with videos.


----------



## ECGuitars

NaYoN said:


> It's done!



Firstly I'm gonna apologize for what seemed like shitting on your thread earlier, I must say that looks pretty darn cool! Hope to hear a good review when you get it


----------



## Divinehippie

Finally! I've been waiting for this thing to be done forever now xD. Probably one of the coolest/original guitars I've seen in quite some time! Gratz on that new beast man and post some clips xD!


----------



## TomAwesome

That looks really great! I now await videos/clips.


----------



## Al NiCotin




----------



## Syrinx

Congrats!

That neck is insane! I think you could land aircraft on it


----------



## Forrest_H

God, it looks awesome.


----------



## NaYoN

Syrinx said:


> Congrats!
> 
> That neck is insane! I think you could land aircraft on it



I'm used to playing 9 strings by now, it's almost been 2 years since I started! I don't have a better pic of me playing one so these will have to suffice:











It's really not that bad once you get used to it


----------



## Danukenator

Alright, I'll eat shit, I was totally wrong. That thing looks really great. I can't wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Winspear

Aye, I got used to my 9 in 1 day coming from a 7 
It looks amazing man! Can't wait to hear it


----------



## hairychris

Full NGD please, ktanxbai.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im really curious about that trem too


----------



## Winspear

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im really curious about that trem too



Indeed. I've had Kahler gas for a very long time..I would've got one on my 9 if they did them fanned enough (but even if they did - I was put off by the comments of the one guy who had one at the time and his issues with it)
I do want a 7 string with a Kahler very much.


----------



## NaYoN

EtherealEntity said:


> Indeed. I've had Kahler gas for a very long time..I would've got one on my 9 if they did them fanned enough (but even if they did - I was put off by the comments of the one guy who had one at the time and his issues with it)
> I do want a 7 string with a Kahler very much.



I will soon be semi-endorsed by Kahler because they thought this guitar was extremely cool


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

NaYoN said:


> I will soon be semi-endorsed by Kahler because they thought this guitar was extremely cool



Cool, they are pretty easy to get a full blown endorsement with too btw, if you teach more than 5 people they endorse you!


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I'm curious about the fanned Kahler's as well. And my experience with the F#1 on a Kahler makes me curious about how fast C#1 slackens when the bar is pressed. 

And Noyan, don't even think you can get away with not posting a proper NGD on that bad boy!


----------



## Sofos

I would totally stand on that guitar.

ETA on this sexy bread cutter?


----------



## NaYoN

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I would totally stand on that guitar.
> 
> ETA on this sexy bread cutter?



It shipped today, Matt says it should take a week or so to get to the US.


----------



## NaYoN




----------



## MetalBuddah




----------



## BlackMastodon

Soon...


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I'm as excited for you to get it as if I was getting a guitar.


----------



## NaYoN

Dan_Vacant said:


> I'm as excited for you to get it as if I was getting a guitar.



Haha thanks, I'm extremely psyched too  Also, whomever anonymously neg repped me regarding the inlays "May be inlay but it still looks like shit, keep telling yourself otherwise buddy!", cool story bro!

I'll probably be doing a Carthage playthrough first with the guitar, and then write some original stuff.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Fixed! And you must be super excited.


----------



## NaYoN

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Fixed! And you must be super excited.



Haha, I don't care, I just find it weird that they wouldn't just say it here. Whatever.

Also on the topic of inlays, I just realized Matt posted a previously unseen pic:


----------



## Dan_Vacant

NaYoN said:


> I'll probably be doing a Carthage playthrough first with the guitar, and then write some original stuff.


 Do Years & Darkness pleas


----------



## NaYoN

Dan_Vacant said:


> Do Years & Darkness pleas



Yep, that's what I'll do!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Play the carthage song "Randy's Spanking" or "Stealth is my bff"


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I just may write a song called Randy's Spanking now....

What style should it be?


----------



## NaYoN

Zeno said:


> I just may write a song called Randy's Spanking now....
> 
> What style should it be?



A lot of pinch harmonics


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Breakdowns and pinch harmonics, fucking everywhere.

But OT, this guitar is freaking awesome, you and Etherial designed an amazing looking instrument, Noyan. I can't wait to hear how this beast sounds.


----------



## ROAR

I'm not prepared for this ngd....


----------



## Kharem

Not a massive fan of 9's, or 8's for the matter, not because I don't like the idea of them, just not something I'm comfortable playing yet, maybe one day. Love the concept and design for it, excited to see how it turns out, hope it's pretty close to your design, good luck.


----------



## MetalBuddah




----------



## abandonist

heh, I keep checking this thread.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Did you get it? You probly did but playing it so much every thing but that and breathing is irreverent.


----------



## NaYoN

I'll do more stuff when I'm not dead tired


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

That's perfect.


----------



## downburst82

Looks AMAZING!!!! Cant wait to see the ngd post!

ps: go back one page.. its done ..in his hands and looks Awesome!!


----------



## Electric Wizard

The order of your pictures makes it look like your cat came and taught you a tapping solo.


----------



## jonajon91

question.

if it is orrange and blue in light, and in the dark, it's yellow and blue.
what colors do you have when its just kind of dark?
does it slowly start glowing as it gets darker at night?

think we need a demo video


----------



## jonajon91

Electric Wizard said:


> The order of your pictures makes it look like your cat came and taught you a tapping solo.


 
this comment is possibly the best thing i have ever read!


----------



## NaYoN

For the NGD do I do a separate thread in the ERG forum?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yes


----------



## MetalBuddah

Electric Wizard said:


> The order of your pictures makes it look like your cat came and taught you a tapping solo.



Comment of the year!!!!


----------



## TheOddGoat

Please post a front on photo in a case here or when you do NGD thread


----------



## NaYoN

Will try to do NGD and a video tonight.


----------



## JosephAOI

And a thorough review too please!


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## JStraitiff

Make sure you do a pic in the dark to see how it glows.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! FINALLY! NOYAN GOT HIS AXE!

(......now Matt can being work on my axe....hehe ^,.,^)


----------



## TheOddGoat

NaYoN said:


> Will try to do NGD and a video tonight.



Looks FANtastic!


----------



## Rick

NaYoN said:


> For the NGD do I do a separate thread in the ERG forum?



I would think that since this thread is pretty deep that a NGD thread would just be merged with this one. But what do I know?


----------



## Metal_Webb

That's probably the quickest that anything has ever gotten from Australia to the States 

Grat's man, the guitar looks fucking awesome!


----------



## thrsher

ive been going back and forth with matthew about about a build. stoked to see a video and read your review


----------



## Cryptic1911

Holy shit, that is cool! Cant wait to see some glow in the dark pics


----------



## BlackMastodon

Silly kitty, that's not how you guitar.



TheOddGoat said:


> Looks FANtastic!


iseewhatyoudidthere


----------



## NaYoN

Ok quick update:
1- I can't make a decent tone to save my life and since the pickups are different from anything I've ever used, the tones I already had sound weird, so I'm working on a tone.
2- Since the guitar spent the past few days in a dark box, its glow is all spent so I need to charge it, I left it out to charge but today was a dark, cloudy day and it didn't really get charged too much. I'm going to look into getting a blacklight or something.
3- I have a massive headache and am super tired so the NGD will have to wait one more day.

Quick review: Guitar is very light, very enjoyable to play. The finish and inlays are kind of spotty at places but overall it's built well. I don't really care about the visual aspect to be honest. Sounds really nice, and as I said, it's a dream to play. There's also a weird 3D effect to the carbon fiber that doesn't come out in pictures, only when moving. It looks really cool.

Overall I'm very happy


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

You should just have Etherial make this your signature model. This is bloody brilliant.


----------



## NaYoN

Zeno said:


> You should just have Etherial make this your signature model. This is bloody brilliant.



It is! The details will be available soon


----------



## NaYoN

This video is pretty lame but it'll have to do for now, I'll make a more "swag" version later


----------



## Hollowway

NaYoN said:


> It is! The details will be available soon



 Cool. I'd like to own one of those, but I'd feel like a loser copying you, so I'm glad it will be a production thing.


----------



## MetalBuddah

NaYoN said:


> It is! The details will be available soon



I want a similar guitar but headless and probably just 7 strings


----------



## mikernaut

doooooooo da deee daa daa deee BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM da daaaa deeee BOOOOOOOOOM

I laughed at seeing the little battery operated Marshall on the floor from the headstock cam.


----------



## NaYoN

mikernaut said:


> doooooooo da deee daa daa deee BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM da daaaa deeee BOOOOOOOOOM
> 
> I laughed at seeing the little battery operated Marshall on the floor from the headstock cam.



Haha, I kept it there in case someone would notice it and be amused  That's not what I used for tone


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Can we get a close up pic of the nut?


----------



## NaYoN

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Can we get a close up pic of the nut?









Is this good?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah! Thamks dude. That low string is so crazy thick haha


----------



## NaYoN

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah! Thamks dude. That low string is so crazy thick haha



It's a .90, but yeah, it's pretty thick  I play bass too so it's not really a big deal though


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Are you using D'addarios or Circle K?


----------



## noUser01

That's amazing man! Any chance you guys could do a video tutorial on the slap technique used in that first studio update video?


----------



## NaYoN

8 string D'addario + 9th string Ernie ball


----------



## NaYoN

ConnorGilks said:


> That's amazing man! Any chance you guys could do a video tutorial on the slap technique used in that first studio update video?



I can ask Tre, if he won't I will.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Dat brass nut! (Matt recommended me one to match my guitar's design. XP)

That playing on the video on the last page was pretty tight!


----------



## thrsher

Hows the fret work?


----------



## NaYoN

thrsher said:


> Hows the fret work?



The frets are very nice and comfortable. No issues with that as far as I can tell/care. The only complaint I have about the guitar is that the gloss finish is spotty at a few places, like some dust got stuck in it or something like that.


----------



## xwmucradiox

NaYoN said:


> The frets are very nice and comfortable. No issues with that as far as I can tell/care. The only complaint I have about the guitar is that the gloss finish is spotty at a few places, like some dust got stuck in it or something like that.



Thats pretty typical of DIY gel coats. You're usually pouring finish onto a surface rather than spraying so it can go on rather uneven. Usually its not an issue since gel coats aren't often used on surfaces where people have extremely high expectations. Musical instruments, even low end ones, often have vastly higher finish expectations then even something like a $100,000 car. 

Video sounds cool BTW. I played a show with you guys at Sidebar a few months ago I think.


----------



## NaYoN

xwmucradiox said:


> Thats pretty typical of DIY gel coats. You're usually pouring finish onto a surface rather than spraying so it can go on rather uneven. Usually its not an issue since gel coats aren't often used on surfaces where people have extremely high expectations. Musical instruments, even low end ones, often have vastly higher finish expectations then even something like a $100,000 car.
> 
> Video sounds cool BTW. I played a show with you guys at Sidebar a few months ago I think.



Wow, why didn't you tell me so? Was it this show? Which band were you in?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Hollowway said:


> Cool. I'd like to own one of those, but I'd feel like a loser copying you, so I'm glad it will be a production thing.


Same here. Loving this guitar SOOO much.


----------



## xwmucradiox

NaYoN said:


> Wow, why didn't you tell me so? Was it this show? Which band were you in?




It may have been that show. My heavy band is American Womanhood which is Daughters/Dillinger type stuff.


----------



## NaYoN

xwmucradiox said:


> It may have been that show. My heavy band is American Womanhood which is Daughters/Dillinger type stuff.



Were you guys the crazy grindcore-like band with insane drumming/guitar/bass and the vocalist who said stuff like "we suck, i hate myself"? That band was awesome!


----------



## xwmucradiox

NaYoN said:


> Were you guys the crazy grindcore-like band with insane drumming/guitar/bass and the vocalist who said stuff like "we suck, i hate myself"? That band was awesome!



LOL yeah thats us. Maybe my favorite description of our band ever


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

NaYoN said:


> It is! The details will be available soon



In that case, I just might get this as my first 9 string.


----------



## capoeiraesp

This guitar has turned out nicely. The concept is excellent and it's a good choice of a more conservative shape/design from Etherial. There are a few finishing issues and setup related things that could be better, based on the pictures supplied and the dust in the finish. Clearly he's improved his quality of work since previous builds. 
That track from your video is tasty too.


----------



## NaYoN

The spec sheet will be available later tonight apparently, along with pricing


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

This guitar has proved you don't need a super long scale for the low notes to sound good.

However, that nut worries me - it looks like the slots are too big for the strings.


----------



## NaYoN

Zeno said:


> This guitar has proved you don't need a super long scale for the low notes to sound good.
> 
> However, that nut worries me - it looks like the slots are too big for the strings.



I'm not experiencing any issues with that - it feels fine


----------



## splinter8451

Man I would rock that thing in 6 string form  possibly 7.


----------



## NaYoN




----------



## TheOddGoat

You know, I only know about Etherial because of this thread.

They should give you some money.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Dang, almost $4k. But, given what I've seen, it's worth it.


----------



## Hollowway

Well, I'm out. Too rich for my blood. I was secretly hoping to nab one, but that's just too far out of my range.


----------



## Miek

To be fair, that is AUD, though I don't know what the conversion is off the top of my head.


----------



## NaYoN

Miek said:


> To be fair, that is AUD, though I don't know what the conversion is off the top of my head.



AUD is more expensive than USD last I checked

1.00 USD	=	0.966791 AUD according to xe.com


----------



## downburst82

How's the Kahler? is it actually usable for trem stuff?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

great read...enjoyed seeing the guitar come to be. amazing to say the least.

btw - that carbon fiber is not the easiest thing to work with. i have several high-end car parts and there are a few imperfections here and there. im sure they will get better in time as they work with the material.


----------



## NaYoN

M3CHK1LLA said:


> great read...enjoyed seeing the guitar come to be. amazing to say the least.
> 
> btw - that carbon fiber is not the easiest thing to work with. i have several high-end car parts and there are a few imperfections here and there. im sure they will get better in time as they work with the material.



It's also poisonous to work with apparently, you need a lot of proper gear to fashion it without harming yourself. Which is why Oni guitars stopped doing carbon fiber.




downburst82 said:


> How's the Kahler? is it actually usable for trem stuff?



It's great, and yeah, it is usable. I'm already used to it from my previous experiences with my Agile 9 string.


----------



## AyrtonS

What do you tune to with it?


----------



## NaYoN

AyrtonS said:


> What do you tune to with it?



AbEbAbEbAbDbGbBbEb


I know I promised a NGD but I'm very busy and I just wrote a song, I'll finish up the song and then do the NGD when the song is done.


----------



## Hollowway

NaYoN said:


> AbEbAbEbAbDbGbBbEb



Wait, you mean Ab0? Dang, that's like a 10 string if it were tuned in 4ths! And what size string are you getting the Ab0 with?


----------



## NaYoN

Hollowway said:


> Wait, you mean Ab0? Dang, that's like a 10 string if it were tuned in 4ths! And what size string are you getting the Ab0 with?



90

Here's a preview of the song I'm working on, unmixed and stuff:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2381727/nyn/nyn-temperament.mp3


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

NaYoN said:


> 90
> 
> Here's a preview of the song I'm working on, unmixed and stuff:
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2381727/nyn/nyn-temperament.mp3


That was crazy.


----------



## hairychris

<$4k for a full carbon guitar with a bunch o'custom hardware?

That is seriously good value for money.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

NaYoN said:


> 90
> 
> Here's a preview of the song I'm working on, unmixed and stuff:
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2381727/nyn/nyn-temperament.mp3


 
A 90"?....seems like it'd be floppy as hell on the scale length you're working with.

Also, Noyan, nice track! (Not a personal fan of the drums. Sound too programmed with the uber-fast double-bass kicks and such.) Still, I love that guitar sound! All done on the Etherial?

You ever listened to Buckethead's "Cuckoo Clocks of Hell" album? (One of my faves.) Almost kind of sounds like something similiar to your brilliant song here.


----------



## NaYoN

Wings of Obsidian said:


> A 90"?....seems like it'd be floppy as hell on the scale length you're working with.
> 
> Also, Noyan, nice track! (Not a personal fan of the drums. Sound too programmed with the uber-fast double-bass kicks and such.) Still, I love that guitar sound! All done on the Etherial?
> 
> You ever listened to Buckethead's "Cuckoo Clocks of Hell" album? (One of my faves.) Almost kind of sounds like something similiar to your brilliant song here.



The drums I will work on, this is just a preview. Everything was done on the Etherial, yes.

I've always wanted to listen to Buckethead but he has so much material and I can't seem to find a decent entry point.

It's a bit floppy but I like the tone of the flop, as you can hear on that sample.


----------



## Hollowway

Wow, props for getting that 90 to sound good. I have a C#1 at 30" with a 90 but I can't imagine it working lower.

Actually, what brand string are you using for that? Maybe I'll try that. I have a 10 being made for some G#0 stuff and was planning on Circle K, but I'm curious what you've got going there.


----------



## NaYoN

Hollowway said:


> Wow, props for getting that 90 to sound good. I have a C#1 at 30" with a 90 but I can't imagine it working lower.
> 
> Actually, what brand string are you using for that? Maybe I'll try that. I have a 10 being made for some G#0 stuff and was planning on Circle K, but I'm curious what you've got going there.



Well, you have to pick differently on that string first of all. My string set is: Ernie ball on the lowest, D'addario on the rest, but the GHS strings are also pretty good with that.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Both you guys should just buy circle K's.


----------



## NaYoN

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Both you guys should just buy circle K's.



Circle K Strings - 9 String Guitar Sets


----------



## Koloss85

Oni doesn't do carbon fiber anymore? shit, that sucks. My dream guitar is an 8 string version of highgain510's carbon fiber oni 7 string. 
This is an awesome guitar btw. I watched tron recently and I imagine myself playing this guitar at a gig at that high tech cyber club and then banging Olivia Wylde afterwards. But I digress. Like I said, great guitar though.
+1 on circle k btw.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

NaYoN said:


> Circle K Strings - 9 String Guitar Sets



Buy them individually, they sell individuals for the same price as packs. So get a 6 string pack then add the other 3 to cart.


----------



## Winspear

Circle K Strings - Single Strings - All tensions,scales, gauges


----------



## michael777

I'm coming in kind of late in this thread. I'm very curious to know what material was used for the glowing inlays? I must play this guitar.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I'm definitely going to get Circle K for the new builds. I've got EB for the C#1 on the .090 at 30". It's like 15.8 lbs. 

And Noyan, I show it being 8.8 lbs at your pitch, so props to you for getting it to sound out! I have a light touch but I can't do anything at lower tensions without it flopping around. Maybe a higher action would help me.


----------



## NaYoN

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely going to get Circle K for the new builds. I've got EB for the C#1 on the .090 at 30". It's like 15.8 lbs.
> 
> And Noyan, I show it being 8.8 lbs at your pitch, so props to you for getting it to sound out! I have a light touch but I can't do anything at lower tensions without it flopping around. Maybe a higher action would help me.



It's not just having a light touch (I don't), there's also some finessing it. I can't really put my finger on how I pick the low string differently but it is different somehow. Sorry that I'm not helpful.


----------



## ROAR

Do a "proper" NGD brahhhhhhh
In honor of thanks


----------



## NaYoN

ROAR said:


> Do a "proper" NGD brahhhhhhh
> In honor of thanks



This weekend I will!


----------



## ROAR

I'll be waiting.... In the shadows!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten

NaYoN said:


> Circle K Strings - 9 String Guitar Sets



Contact them yourself and let them know what you're using now, which scale lengths and tunings you'll be using, etc. They'll tell you EXCACTLY which gauges to get to have perfect balance etc. Trust me!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

man that thing looks like something off the Tron movie!!!


----------



## NaYoN

So what would you guys like to see in a NGD?


----------



## ROAR

"Night/Day" pictures!
I wanna see dat glow yo :fap:


----------



## Rick

Just post nice pictures in here, you already have a thread dedicated to your new guitar.


----------



## NaYoN

Rick said:


> Just post nice pictures in here, you already have a thread dedicated to your new guitar.



But i did post pictures! Do you want more? Specific angles?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Mo videos mo money. Do one just noodling


----------



## willssharkfins666

Glad to see it done! finished product is awesome...this guitar and the custom Ibanez "Multiverse" are my fav. guitars on the forum at the moment...which is saying a lot because this site is filled with sweet guitars! Looking forward to the NGD thread whenever you get a chance, although you've covered mostly everything, this thing is so insane I'd still be interested in reading more about it... impressions, more pics etc. possibly a vid.


----------



## AyrtonS

NaYoN said:


> But i did post pictures! Do you want more? Specific angles?



Yes!!! Please post night pictures


----------



## rockskate4x

NaYoN said:


> It's not just having a light touch (I don't), there's also some finessing it. I can't really put my finger on how I pick the low string differently but it is different somehow. Sorry that I'm not helpful.



I'm betting that you're hitting the string so that it vibrates side to side more than up and down into the finger board. This technique allows me to play demiurge on a 25.5 seven string with a circle k 65 tuned to F1 with a heavy heavy touch all day long  Sounds better than when i did the same thing with a ghs 70 if you could believe that.


----------



## Hollowway

rockskate4x said:


> I'm betting that you're hitting the string so that it vibrates side to side more than up and down into the finger board. This technique allows me to play demiurge on a 25.5 seven string with a circle k 65 tuned to F1 with a heavy heavy touch all day long  Sounds better than when i did the same thing with a ghs 70 if you could believe that.



That's probably true to an extent, but a light touch is still needed to prevent too much detune from the deflection, since there's so little resistance.


----------



## NaYoN

Ok so here's a song I made with my 9 string and a playthrough video showcasing the guitar:


----------



## Overtone

Why the FUCK are the lights on?


----------



## NaYoN

Overtone said:


> Why the FUCK are the lights on?



The camera I use is terrible in the dark, glow notwithstanding


----------



## Overtone

Aw man....
You just need a Tron bodysuit now!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Overtone said:


> Aw man....
> You just need a Tron bodysuit now!


This has already been covered.



NaYoN said:


> You mean like this?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Is it just me, or does the tone sound a bit round and springy?


----------



## NaYoN

Zeno said:


> Is it just me, or does the tone sound a bit round and springy?



I wanted a low gain, natural sounding tone - it's not the guitar but my choice of tone


----------



## joshuallen

That's just awesome. I've never seen a guitar with that kind of glow-in-the-dark design. It's so simple, but it make you wonder why no one has done that yet. That's really cool.


----------



## NaYoN

joshuallen said:


> That's just awesome. I've never seen a guitar with that kind of glow-in-the-dark design. It's so simple, but it make you wonder why no one has done that yet. That's really cool.



It's kind of Matt's trademark thing, he does it on a lot of guitars and he recommended it to me, which gave me the idea to have it shift between the various colors of Tron


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

NaYoN said:


> I wanted a low gain, natural sounding tone - it's not the guitar but my choice of tone



Ah, okay then. Not my preference, but hey, glad you're happy.


----------



## Overtone

How's the sustain? It's a pretty fast song so it's hard to tell... but that was the main thing I wondered about with those kind of materials being used. 
Btw other than the gargantuan headstock monstrosity (which admittedly there is no way around) I think that's a killer looking guitar!


----------



## AyrtonS

I love your guitar... I talked to Matt about getting a 9 string. Hate to be a copycat, I wouldn't have even discovered etherial if not for your guitar.


----------



## NaYoN

AyrtonS said:


> I love your guitar... I talked to Matt about getting a 9 string. Hate to be a copycat, I wouldn't have even discovered etherial if not for your guitar.



Do whatever you want dude! I'm just happy that I can facilitate people getting their dream gear


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Sorry to necrobump this thread, but totally love your guitar and your work with Carthage (I liked the old logo more though LOL).
How does the Carbon Fiber feels on the neck?


----------



## NaYoN

OmegaSlayer said:


> Sorry to necrobump this thread, but totally love your guitar and your work with Carthage (I liked the old logo more though LOL).
> How does the Carbon Fiber feels on the neck?



There's a layer of resin over the carbon fiber so it feels like resin


----------

